# homemade Keel guard



## BassChasin (May 20, 2011)

Hey there tin boaters

I finally got my boat project done and got it out on the water last weekend and I am happy to say that it was everything I hoped it would be.When we were done for the day and getting ready to load the boat it seems that there was one little thing I overlooked a keel guard I have seen these in cabelas and bass pro but was wondering if anyone has found a cheaper yet effective way to do this? I seen where some people have used spray in bed liner products but I question the durability over time with this just looking for ideas


----------



## BOB350RX (May 20, 2011)

i just sprayed my boat with the tuff coat bed liner stuff and im realy happy with it looks good cut down on alot of the noise, i sprayed the boat then put in the decks and wiring, etc. was all over it with my boots on and it didnt leave any marks, appears to be tough stuff for sure


----------



## rusty.hook (May 20, 2011)

The 2 pics below is what he is talking about for keel protection, not the inside of the boat. Don't know of any substitute yet, but looking for my boat also.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 20, 2011)

Best suggestion is don't run up on the ramp, either go to the mud on the side of the ramp or have a helper step (step, not jump) off as you creep up to the ramp. I think the simplest solution would be a consumable chunk of aluminum welded where the scrap marks are, something simple like a 12" length of 1" aluminum angle.

My son just sits up on the bow as we come in with the rope and steps off. Without his weight it drafts less so he can just stop it before grounding. Works well.

Jamie


----------



## benjineer (May 20, 2011)

Just the thought of scraping rock or concrete in any boat makes me cringe. Avoid it at all costs including walking through quicksand and tall snake/chigger infested grass to get to the truck and then back through it to get in the back in the boat. I was about to launch recently and a guy left his girl in the boat while he got the truck. There is a short dock there, but he only tied one end and there was lots of boat wake coming in. It just bobbed around til the skeg was bouncing up and down on the ramp. Yikes! I ran over and asked her if she could raise the motor. I got a blank stare. I grabbed the boat and slowly pulled it around til the motor quit hammering the ramp. I may have told this story on here before. Just couldn't help remembering. My tin has a thick strake that runs down the keel, so it really wouldn't hurt the hull to gently touch the ramp. Problem is, you never know what will happen if you walk away. If you can't leave someone with the boat that can operate it and back it away, then secure it well to a dock or run it in the mud. The dock I mentioned claimed my bow light lens because I didn't follow my own advice. That and I need to buy more cleats/rope/etc.


----------



## Zum (May 20, 2011)

Throw your anchor off the stern just shallow enough that it(boat) doesn't scrape.
Probably going to get your feet wet though,unless your a good jumper.


----------



## BassChasin (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys 
I think I might contact a few of these spray on bedliner companies and pick there brains on the subject. I am thinking that you could probably get a pretty thick surface out of one can but Ill post what I find out


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 21, 2011)

I thought about some trial and error but I've never had any issues. I beach my boat literally every time I fish, just because I hate backing the trailer down while the boat is floating just above it. I just aim for the soft spots and come up on it really slow. Then I get out and pick up the bow and set it back down, instead of scraping it across.

No dings yet, and believe me, I keep on eye on my baby :LOL2:


----------



## rusty.hook (May 22, 2011)

Find someone who wants one also and cut in half, most come in 6', 7' or 8' long lenghts, and you really only need about 3" or so to protect those areas, just a suggestion. 
This one is on Ebay called Keelshield Six (6') Foot Keel Protector, price is $79.00 + $15.00 shipping, Ebay Item number:#200607150866, jus' sayin'


----------

